# Ice cream maker



## rahimlee54 (May 9, 2011)

I have been doing a little reading regarding counter top ice cream makers with compressors and as usual would like to be steered in a good direction. So anyone have suggestions for a good ice cream maker, that will hopefully last the rest of my life? I'd like to keep the $ around 300 or less.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## cnochef (May 9, 2011)

$300 is not much of a budget for an ice cream maker with compressor. That being said, I found this one for you on Ebay. It also has the advantage of having a removable bowl, easy to clean and sanitize.

Lello is an excellent brand, they used to be called Simac FYI.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lello-Gelato-Ju...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item41558e9fa3


----------



## Salty dog (May 9, 2011)

I dropped $900 + on a commercial tabletop icecream maker about 8 years ago. It's still in service. I can check the model but it must be $1200 plus by now.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 9, 2011)

I read an article from NY Times earlier that recommend a few but the only one still around is the Cuisinart and it is right at $300. Should I look at putting in more cash? I have looked at the Lello as well.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 9, 2011)

I use a pacojet. But that's about $4000. So....


----------



## Customfan (May 9, 2011)

I got one of those bowls from kitchen aid that you freeze for ice cream for the home use and I have a Delonghi for Gelato with its own compressor... have not used it long so I cant say how sturdy or strong they are.... One thing I can tell you is that once I started making gelato.... I became hooked!! :wink:

Gelato and sorbeto are awesome!! I got a book and did a lot of recipes then started to make my own thing and started combining flavors and ingredients... delicious stuff! :happy1:


----------



## JBroida (May 9, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> I use a pacojet. But that's about $4000. So....


 
i miss having a pacojet around... now the best i can do is freeze in deli cups and vitaprep it


----------



## MikeZ (May 10, 2011)

I hear this is great Whynter Ice Cream Maker
I own this and use it all the time its awesome Cuisinart


----------



## cnochef (May 10, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> I read an article from NY Times earlier that recommend a few but the only one still around is the Cuisinart and it is right at $300. Should I look at putting in more cash? I have looked at the Lello as well.



I don't know if it's a deciding factor or not, but having owned both I can tell you that the operation of the Cuisinart is very very noisy. Both machines are quite reliable, the Nello will take up less counter space though.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 10, 2011)

SilverHaze420 said:


> I hear this is great Whynter Ice Cream Maker
> I own this and use it all the time its awesome Cuisinart


 
I have the cheaper bowl freeze cuisinart model and some forms of custard just wont freeze up, even after the bowl has been in the deep freezer for months. which is why I wanted to go with the compressor. Does this model do something different?


----------



## MikeZ (May 10, 2011)

I have no problem with the unit being cold enough. I leave it in the freezer on the coldest setting overnight and make sure my mixture is as cold as possible. it is noisy but freezes very well.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 20, 2012)

Binanti said:


> It is tedious , but drilling holes then playing connect the dots works for some.



That'll make for some funny tasting ice cream!
:justkidding: Saw the same post in the sheet cutting thread!


----------



## daveb (Jun 20, 2012)

I have occasion to use the two Cuisinart models described here weekly. My experience with the compressor model is that its very noisy (mentioned above) to the point of precluding conversation, and that it will occasionally not set up if base is not cold. It retails right at 300. The xxx-C model requires a prechilled insert but it lives in the freezer between uses. I use a an ice bath and thermapen to ensure base gets to 40F before pouring in and it works fine every time. Noise is not an issue. It retails at 80.

I have a krups at home that I hate but it works... If/When it finally dies I'll replace it with the xxx-C.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 20, 2012)

daveb said:


> I have occasion to use the two Cuisinart models described here weekly.



Is this the one you like Dave?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XDWHIW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Or this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003KYSLMW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb (Jun 20, 2012)

I use/like the 30c. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-Indu...=11VM7M7UOIFMM

No experience with 21, but noticed capacity is 1.5 qt. Probably the same basic machine but who has 1.5 qt containers to freeze in?


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 20, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I use a pacojet. But that's about $4000. So....



I am jealous. Hopefully when I retire I will buy one.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 20, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I am jealous. Hopefully when I retire I will buy one.



Hehe - I keep putting it on my Christmas list, but somehow my wife and kids decide I would like socks and ties....


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 23, 2012)

I have an old Simac IL Gelataio machine I picket up on eBay that works great. They go for $100-$300 on eBay. They are old machines, but apparantly last real well. You can also still buy parts for them. It is a bigger unit and the bowl does not come out are the negatives. But the big, big plus is it gets real cold fast and stays cold. You don't have to worry about pre-chilling the ingredients, 5 minutes to chill the bowl, 15 minutes to make 2 quarts.

I keep mine in the the utility room with the washer, so noise and counter space is not an issue.


----------



## aurohyd123 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am having the KenwoodIM250's removable non-stick freezer bowl needs to chill for 24 hours before use, so save it a spot in the freezer if you're a spontaneous ice cream chef. Quick and easy to use, this compact machine makes one litre of ready-to-eat soft serve in half an hour that is very good


----------

